# Suche sehr zuverläessige Kleinststeuerung mit ca. 10 AI und 6 A



## maxi (9 Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche eine sehr zuverlässige und günstige Kleinssteuerung/Regelung

Mit ca. 10 Analoge Eingänge 0-10K Ohm und ca 6 Potentialfreie Kontakte.
Einfaches Dislay und Tasten für Einstellmöglichkeiten/Konfigurationen. 

Perfekt wäre es wenn man Gehäuse etc. nach wunsch bedrucken (lassen) könnte.

Also etwas ähnliches wie die C-Contol, nur halt funktionierend und für den professionellen Bereich geignet.

Preis für 24V Netzteil und Steuerung inkl. Bedrucken unserer Aufschriften und Firmenlabel sollte bei unter 500 Euro liegen.

Bei perfekter Eignung udn erfolgreichen Tests benötigen wir ca. mind. 300-500 pro Jahr.


----------



## Zefix (9 Juni 2011)

Hört sich iwie nach mini Canabis Plantagen an *ROFL*


----------



## Deltal (9 Juni 2011)

Würde es sich bei so einer Menge nicht schon fast lohnen selber etwas mit nem µC zu entwickeln? 

Sonst hab ich letztes mal eine Logo gesehen die jemand hinter einer Frontplatte versteckt hatte


----------



## maxi (9 Juni 2011)

Logo wär optimal, (Genau passend)

aber steht ja leider Siemens drauf und unsere Kunden erkennen eine Logo natürlich.

Bei einer Eigenentwicklung ist das Problem das 500 Stück im Jahr zu wenig ist. Unter 10k Platinen im Jahr brauche ich bei keinen Bestücker grossartig antanzen.


----------



## Markus (9 Juni 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> ... unter 10k Platinen im Jahr brauche ich bei keinen Bestücker grossartig antanzen.


 
wo haste den den quatsch schon wieder her?
deine verschobene welt bringt mich bei jedem post aufs neue zum staunen, egal ob gehaltsvorstellung, titel, "417er steuerungen", oder stundensätze von steuerberatern... nimms mir nicht übel, aber egal zu welchem thema du dich in form von zahlen äusserst - du liegst grundsätzlich um den faktor 10-100 daneben...


----------



## IBFS (9 Juni 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Bei einer Eigenentwicklung ist das Problem das 500 Stück im Jahr zu wenig ist. Unter 10k Platinen im Jahr brauche ich bei keinen Bestücker grossartig antanzen.




Von den Teilen habe ich mal 10 Stück eingesetzt. Programmierung in OpenPCS (SW von www.infoteam.de)   zusätztlich auch mit LINUX-KERN - je nach Version

http://www.systec-electronic.com/html/index.pl/product_iec_61131_3_sps_solution

oder als Auftragswerk:

http://www.systec-electronic.com/html/index.pl/production

von wegen 10K - Stück  ..... keene Ahnung der Kerl  

Frank


----------



## maxi (9 Juni 2011)

Hallo, dann entschuldigung.


Die Information mit den 10k Stück hatte ich von vor 3 Jahren als ich bei TQ System etc. angefragt habe.


----------



## IBFS (9 Juni 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Die Information mit den 10k Stück hatte ich von vor 3 Jahren als ich bei TQ System etc. angefragt habe.



Ne jetzt mal im Ernst, rufe mal bei SYSTEC an und frage die nach Mindeststückzahlen.
Wenn du keine LINUX auf der SPS braucht, dann nehme die
Grundversion und erweitere nach Belieben mit CAN-Modulen.
Die Programmierung ist so in etwa wie CODESYS.

Frank


----------



## Blockmove (10 Juni 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Mit ca. 10 Analoge Eingänge 0-10K Ohm und ca 6 Potentialfreie Kontakte.
> Einfaches Dislay und Tasten für Einstellmöglichkeiten/Konfigurationen.




Welche Steuerung hat denn Analog-Eingänge mit 0-10k?
Wenn ich sowas gebraucht hab, dann musst ich mir immer mit Messwandlern aus helfen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Deltal (10 Juni 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Logo wär optimal, (Genau passend)
> 
> aber steht ja leider Siemens drauf und unsere Kunden erkennen eine Logo natürlich.



Die Logo die ich gesehen hatte, war erst auf dem zweiten blick als solche zu erkennen. Einfach das Ding in ein Gehäuse setzen und in die Frontplatte ausschnitte für die Tasten und das Display machen. Wenn du einmal im Jahr 500 Frontplatten abnimmst kosten die auch nur cent Beträge.
Jedoch wird jeder Elektriker das Ding erkennen können 

Das günstigste wird auf jeden Fall ein µC sein, solange du wirklich nur ein fests Programm benutzt das parametriert wird. So ein Gerät zu entwickeln ist keine Raketenwissenschaft, also kannst du dir die Entwicklungskosten warscheinlich auch sparen.

[Edit] Mir ist gerade eingefallen das für das Ding warscheinlich ein paar Sachen nachweisen/testen musst damit du das CE stickern kannst (darfst).


----------



## Astralavista (10 Juni 2011)

Evtl. wäre ein Jumo Imago 500 etwas für dich?
Ist allerdings mehr Regler als Steuerung und hat nur sehr wenige Steuerungsfunktionen.


----------



## blimaa (10 Juni 2011)

Wie wäre es mit eim Moeller Easy, meinte die könnte man mit eigenem Logo bedrucken lassen.


----------



## maxi (12 Juni 2011)

Hallo, danke schon mal für die tollen Ansätze.

Bei fertigen Lösungen habe ich, wie schon erwähnt, das kleine Problem das diese als solches erkennbar sind.
Dies wirft dann das Problöem auf das die ganzen Ideen, Tips udn Tricks etc. die in das projekt eingeflossen sind dann für andere sehr leicht kopierbar sind. Wie Ihr ja wisst sind manche Idden umzusetzen oftmals nur eien Sache von wenigen Minuten. Eine reife Idee auszutüfteln oder diese zu haben ist hingegen zumeist seltener.
Baue ich hier eien Logo ein kommt sicherlich der nächste der die Kisten aufschraubt, oder gar veilleicht die Konkurenz, auf die Idee das Programm zu klauen und das System nachzubauen.


----------



## bike (12 Juni 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Baue ich hier eien Logo ein kommt sicherlich der nächste der die Kisten aufschraubt, oder gar veilleicht die Konkurenz, auf die Idee das Programm zu klauen und das System nachzubauen.



Wenn ein System funktioniert, gut ist und der Preis stimmt, wer soll dann die Kopie kaufen?

Wenn in dieser Richtung Angst hast, dann hilft ggF ein eigenentwickelter Microcontroller.
Doch dann kann immer noch jemand die Funktion analysieren und mit dem Wissen ein Programm für eine Logo machen.  


bike


----------



## mariob (12 Juni 2011)

Hallo,
schau mal hier:
http://www.ta.co.at/
und dann mal die UVR1611, gibt es auch scheinbar für die Hutschiene, und bei den Stückzahlen sollte der Preis machbar sein. Ist zwar mehr eine Heizungs SPS, wohl grafisch programmierbar sofern das reicht, Analog ein sollte die genug haben, Relaiskontakte weiß ich nicht, könnten aber sein.

Gruß
Mario


----------

